# Mccormick cx 85



## Yog (Feb 19, 2019)

Hello.
I have a McCormick cx 85.
unfortunately i lost the hydraulic dipstick.
I cant find it on the line.
Can someone help me find it ?
And please,if someone have this tractor,can he check for me The length of this dipstick and also the min an max range so i can improvise somthing in the meantime.
Thanx for any help.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Your dealer will have the dipstick. https://www.mccormick.it/us/dealer-locator/


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Could these guys help? 
CZAPNIK & SONS LTD?
Ph: 0097 2395 33227


----------



## Yog (Feb 19, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Could these guys help?
> CZAPNIK & SONS LTD?
> Ph: 0097 2395 33227


I know this guy..
His the dealer of McCormick in israel but he will take a high price and I try to find it without his commission. If i dont dont find it cheaper i will get it from him.


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

Found these people on web search just looking real quick looks like they have what you need for $5.00
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.tractorpartsasap.com


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

sierrasam93614, That link isn't working for me, do you have a specific URL for the correct dipstick?
Yog, does it look like this?
https://www.johnconaty.com/CASE-IH-CX-SERIES-BACK-END-DIPSTICK-293583A1-p/102459.htm


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

Try a search for 
Tractorpartsasap.com
All together

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

Don't know why I just tried it took me me straight to the website

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ya, got it!
Cheers


----------



## Yog (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you guys!
Pogobill,its look similar but im not sure about the size. its says that is fit for Case cx series and i don know if its the same as McCormick cx series.


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

I found this on line might be of some help

https://www.slideshare.net/jksemmedkmd/mccormick-cx85-tractor-service-repair-manual


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

this one is englilsh instead of metric
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/002/7/4/2743-mccormick-intl-cx85.html


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

long way around drain system fill with recommended amount then measure from where dip stick would seat to top of oil level. then you could use any dip stick that will fit and mark it yourself.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Yog said:


> Thank you guys!
> Pogobill,its look similar but im not sure about the size. its says that is fit for Case cx series and i don know if its the same as McCormick cx series.


Hello Yog, I think the Case CX85 and the McCormick CX85 are the same tractor! I'll look into it further.
*McCormick Tractors International Ltd. was formed in 2000 when Case sold off its assets to McCormick, which were the Case IH factory in Doncaster England, The right to build MX Maxxum Tractors and and the rights to the Case IH CX series tractors among others. Therefore the McCormick and the Case CX series are the same tractor, just branded differently. That's my take!
*
Check this out also. It may let you widen your search possibilities.
https://www.farmprogress.com/mccormick-now-vermeer


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

all the manuals I can find are for both
https://my-premium-manual-source.co...x85-cx95-cx105-official-service-repair-manual

going to tractordata.com sure looks like they are the same tractor


----------



## Yog (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks you very much guys for the help!
It really looks the same.


----------



## TonyWH (Sep 14, 2017)

Yog said:


> Hello.
> I have a McCormick cx 85.
> unfortunately i lost the hydraulic dipstick.
> I cant find it on the line.
> ...


Go to tractor partsasap .com they handle all kinds of tractor parts


----------



## MARIAN (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello! So i bought a Mccormick cx75 2003 model. All.good so far until my dear tractor does not want to.move back any more...
So i looked into it first thing is was a broken cable of the reverse solenoid so i fixed that and still does not move back but front yes...
What is the problem please help! 
I have the reparation manual and today i want to measure all tne electiciti and check all the wires even that they are working! 
I had seen that you need to recalibrate the solenoid or something! 
If someone can help me please!


----------

